# Twin Saanen/Nubian Crosses



## PowerPuffMama (Jan 8, 2013)

Born this morning about 8:00! 1 kidred and 1 kidblue!

Both Mama and babies are doing great! Mom is Saanen and Dad is a Nubian.





















Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Awe! Adorable


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

white snubians! how cute!!!! congrats!!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute! Congrats!


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

Look at those ears!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HawksErieFarm (Apr 13, 2014)

Very cute congrats!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Soo very cute! I love white goats, especially babies!


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

adorable! congratulations


----------

